#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Método main() em Java

## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, estou estudando Java a uma semana, portanto não chinguem minha santa mãezinha de nada caso achem essa pergunta um tanto idiota.

O problema é o seguinte:
Notei que em alguns códigos existe o método main() logo no início do código e em outros não existe esse método, eu gostaria de saber onde e quando usar esse método, e para que ele serve tbm.


Obrigado a todos que puderem ajudar.

----------


## hez4el

Ola gustavo.

É o seguinte, quando uma classe possui a função main quer dizer que ela é um corpo executavel. Geralmente classes que não possuem o main() são objetos e ao invés disto tem o metodo construtor que tem o seu proprio nome ex:

class MEGAFONE{

public MEGAFONE(){
// metodo construtor
}
}


As classes com main sao o corpo do programa

class Principal{
MEGAFONE mega = new MEGAFONE(); // chamada ao objeto

public static void main(String args[]){
// metodo principal
// o programa inicia aqui
}

}


Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Opa. Obrigado pelo seu retorno.

Mas eu vi vários programas que não têm o método main() em nenhum lugar do código, por que será? Isso pode aconteder?

----------


## hez4el

Eles nao exeutam, são apenas classes base para objetos.

----------


## eric_silva

E aí cara blz?!
Vou tentar tirar sua dúvida sobre o método main. saca só...
Esse método é usado para indicar ao compilador que esse é um aplicativo que deverá ser executado.
Os aplicativos Java começão a execução por main.
A definições de classe contêm normalmente um ou mais métodos. Para uma classe de aplicativo Java, um desses métodos é o main. Os métodos podem realizar tarefas ou retornar informações.
Qualquer coisa escreve outro tópico no fórum...

----------

